#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Hoogspanningskabels

## Overdrive

Dear knowledgeable one's,

Tijdje stond ik op een open grasveld met een installatie bestaande uit 2 VMB wind-ups en lengte truss van 10 meter, met hierin wat statische verlichting om het één en ander uit te lichten. Op een gegeven moment zie ik vonken overslaan van de poten van de statieven naar de podiumdelen (alu randen) en verrek de hele installatie lijkt op spanning te staan. Meteen alle 230v eraf (hmm vreemd dat aardlek niets doet) van hetgeen wat in de truss hing, maar tevergeefs nog steeds hetzelfde effect. Geen 230v maar voelt toch niet prettig om aan te raken. Ik kijk omhoog en daar zie ik hoogspanningskabels hangen, vrij laag. Zou het magneetveld van die hoogspanningskabels een inductiespanning kunnen creëren over mijn stukje truss, daar begint het toch echt op te lijken.

Binnenkort sta ik weer bij dit terrein, dit keer met een compleet 8x6 podium gebaseerd op ground support incl wings etc. Ik maak me enigszins zorgen over dit verschijnsel. Grotere lengtes truss = grotere inducties naar mijn logische redenering (hoewel het rechthoekige podium is wel een gesloten systeem i.t.t. de enkele lengte truss).

Wie heeft ervaring met deze problemen en wat zijn jullie gedachten hierover ?

Ik wacht in _spanning_ af... ( :Big Grin: )

----------


## remco_k

Ik denk dat dat wel het geval kan zijn, dat het magnetische veld om kan worden gezet in spanning t.o.v. aarde op zo'n grote truss.

1 Oplossing: alles van metaal aarden - ook de podium delen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik denk dat dat wel het geval kan zijn, dat het magnetische veld om kan worden gezet in spanning t.o.v. aarde op zo'n grote truss.
> 
> 1 Oplossing: alles van metaal aarden - ook de podium delen.



vermoedelijk doorslag, oftewel kleine bliksempjes die naar aarde willen. Meestal bij vochtig, heiig of mistig weer, dan kun je de ozon ruiken...

de oplossing aarden heet eigenlijk potentiaal vereffenen, want je zorgt ervoor dat alles dezelfde potentiaal krijgt. Die potentiaalvereffening hang je dan wel weer vet aan aarde ( letterlijk een paar pennen van een paar meter in de grond slaan! ) waardoor je beter beveiligd bent, 

Die aardlek zal niet uitslaan, omdat er, net zo min als omgekeerd in normaal bedrijf, geen stroom door de fase of nul bijkomt.

Geen inductie, want inductie komt van stroom, en die is door die kabels best laag, want anders zou de spanningsval te groot worden, en dus de kabel te veel vermogen vreten. Daarom gooien we de spanning zo vet omhoog, namelijk.

----------


## speakertech

> vermoedelijk doorslag, oftewel kleine bliksempjes die naar aarde willen. Meestal bij vochtig, heiig of mistig weer, dan kun je de ozon ruiken...
> 
> de oplossing aarden heet eigenlijk potentiaal vereffenen, want je zorgt ervoor dat alles dezelfde potentiaal krijgt. Die potentiaalvereffening hang je dan wel weer vet aan aarde ( letterlijk een paar pennen van een paar meter in de grond slaan! ) waardoor je beter beveiligd bent, 
> 
> Die aardlek zal niet uitslaan, omdat er, net zo min als omgekeerd in normaal bedrijf, geen stroom door de fase of nul bijkomt.
> 
> Geen inductie, want inductie komt van stroom, en die is door die kabels best laag, want anders zou de spanningsval te groot worden, en dus de kabel te veel vermogen vreten. Daarom gooien we de spanning zo vet omhoog, namelijk.



Blijft natuurlijk de vraag of je zo dicht in de buurt van hoogspanningsleidingen mag komen, met al dan niet  metalen constructies.

Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

Het zal een combinatie van de twee zijn al lijkt dat van die vonken mij heel sterk! Om een zichtbare vonk te krijgen van een cm lang moet je al gauw tegen de 1000 V aanzitten die tegelijk voldoende stroom kan leveren en dat voel je dus best heftig.
Bij nat weer is capacitieve overdracht zeker een mogelijkheid maar ook inductie is best mogelijk. We gooien idd de spanning wel omhoog maar een lijn van 60 MW betekent wel dat er boven je hoofd bij een 380 kV leiding nog altijd 157 Ampere vliegt!! Dat is niet weinig!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het zal een combinatie van de twee zijn al lijkt dat van die vonken mij heel sterk! Om een zichtbare vonk te krijgen van een cm lang moet je al gauw tegen de 1000 V aanzitten die tegelijk voldoende stroom kan leveren en dat voel je dus best heftig.



zijn dus ook geen echte vonken, maar doorslag, in vochtige lucht best wel aanwezig.

ga anders maar eens staan ruiken onder een kabel, in de mist..
Je ruikt de ozon..





> Bij nat weer is capacitieve overdracht zeker een mogelijkheid maar ook inductie is best mogelijk. We gooien idd de spanning wel omhoog maar een lijn van 60 MW betekent wel dat er boven je hoofd bij een 380 kV leiding nog altijd 157 Ampere vliegt!! Dat is niet weinig!



klopt, maar na de pi-d2 afstand is de inductiewerking te laag om serieus ( in aluminium trus) voor problemen te zorgen...

----------


## rinus bakker

mijn vraag:
- hoe hoog waren de towers/truss?
- hoe laag waren die kabels?

Voor kranen gelden horizontale afstand houden regels in de buurt van 
hoogspanningsleidingen: 380kV = 60m of 220kV = 50m en voor vertikaal eronder werken is er altijd toestemming nodig afhankelijk van giekhoogte en kabel-doorhang-hoogte.   
Voor bovenleidingen van treinen en trams geldt iets soortgelijks.

Misschien was je wel binnen een "spannende zone" geraakt?
Hoefde jij/de organisatie geen vergunning te hebben voor het (tijdelijke) bouwen 
in zo'n  duidelijk wat gevaarlijker zone?  
Als je er een podiumdak gaat neerzetten is de top ervan ook nog weer wat hoger!
Ik denk dat jij (de organisatie) beter bij de gemeente/het energie bedrijf te rade kunnen gaan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> klopt, maar na de pi-d2 afstand is de inductiewerking te laag om serieus ( in aluminium trus) voor problemen te zorgen...



Dat ligt er maar net aan of het podium evenwijdig aan de kabels stond, of er haaks op. Als het podium namelijk evenwijdig aan de hoogspanningslijnen stond, is de lengte waarop het magneetveld effect kan hebben, en daardoor je geïnduceerde spanning, logischerwijs groter.

Je loopt in ieder geval al een stuk minder risico als je probeert zo dwars mogelijk op de lijnen te gaan staan met de lange kant van het podium. En uiteraard (zoals boven gezegd) potentiaal vereffenen, ik weet alleen niet of je dat zelf MAG doen of dat je daar een specialist voor moet inschakelen.

----------


## Overdrive

Dank voor de reacties.

Die dag was het niet zozeer extreem mistig of vochtig. Toen ik het constateerde was het wel tegen schemering in de avond. De "vonken" deden zich voor als de poot van de statieven contact maakten met de alu randen van de podiumdelen. Er was geen sprake van overslag in de vorm van ionisatie.

@Rinus: Het project destijds was in nauwe samenwerking met de gemeente opgezet. Echter heeft niemand hier destijds bij stil gestaan. De hoogte van de leidingen weet ik niet, wel kan ik zeggen dat de truss zich op 3 meter hoogte bevond. 

In de komende situatie wordt ook gebruik gemaakt van een aggregaat. Zodra we de truss potentiaal vrij gaan maken, ontstaan er dan geen aardlussen of rare situatie als de aggregaat niet geaard zou zijn? (ik heb het topic hierover ook gelezen) Ik denk dat je het liefst wil dat alles hetzelfde potentiaal heeft, zowel aarde vd aggregaat als het podium.

Naast dat ik hier het verhaal neerleg, zal ik ook contact op nemen met Tennet en andere relevante instanties om te kijken wat die erover kunnen zeggen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> In de komende situatie wordt ook gebruik gemaakt van een aggregaat. Zodra we de truss potentiaal vrij gaan maken, ontstaan er dan geen aardlussen of rare situatie als de aggregaat niet geaard zou zijn? (ik heb het topic hierover ook gelezen) Ik denk dat je het liefst wil dat alles hetzelfde potentiaal heeft, zowel aarde vd aggregaat als het podium.



Misschien een beetje stomme reactie, maar de beste optie is dan natuurlijk om het aggregaat op hetzelfde punt te aarden als je podium (en de rest van je materieel). Die pen in de grond wordt dan gewoon het sterpunt waar al je aardes op uitkomen.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Dat is niet alleen de beste manier, dat is de ENIGE manier van correct aarden!!!

----------


## Overdrive

En wat nou als je gebruik maakt van een aggregaat met isolatiebewaking, dan hoef je geen pen te slaan...

----------


## jans

> En wat nou als je gebruik maakt van een aggregaat met isolatiebewaking, dan hoef je geen pen te slaan...



Klopt, maar vereffenen moet je ook in deze situatie.

----------


## Overdrive

De vraag is dan wat er gebeurd met zodra die hoogspannings kabels een capacitieve/inductieve spanning gaan creëren op mijn truss/groundsupport.

De truss is dan vereffend met het zwevende gestel van de aggregaat met een IT stelsel (no problem so far), waarop een spanning gecreëerd wordt van een hoogspanningsleiding waarvan de fase een capacitieve koppeling heeft met de aarde.

----------


## Stoney3K

> De truss is dan vereffend met het zwevende gestel van de aggregaat met een IT stelsel (no problem so far), waarop een spanning gecreëerd wordt van een hoogspanningsleiding waarvan de fase een capacitieve koppeling heeft met de aarde.



... En dan loop je dus het risico dat je hele reutemeteut een paar honderd Volt boven aardpotentiaal hangt. Niet leuk voor de artiest die van het podium afstapt met de microfoon nog in zijn hand, en zo 'onvrijwillig' de aardleiding wordt... Toch maar slaan met die pen dus.

Let trouwens ook op wervelstromen, die kunnen de constructie aardig opwarmen als de lijn waar je onder staat een beetje belast wordt. Ook hier heb je met een geaarde installatie minder last van.

----------


## rinus bakker

Onderschat niet wat grondsoorten en gronddroogte en weet-ik-veel allemaal voor effect kunnen hebben.  :Confused: 
Ik heb ooit naast een "aggregaat+aardboer" gestaan die op nog geen 200m van de Rijn
*in* de uiterwaarden al tot 13m  :Cool:  diep moest met van die (ver)koper(de?) pennen, 
voordat hij voldoende weinig weerstand meette.
Direct daarna ben ik gestopt met mijn gewoonte om bij outdoorshows 
zelf wel even een 2m stalen steiger-pijp met een voorhamer de grond in te janken,
en te denken dat zoiets altijd wel voldoende zou zijn... :Embarrassment:  

Aarden is een vak! 
En daarbij is kennis (en meetapperatuur + kennis daarvan!) van zaken vereist.
En bouwen in de buurt van hoogspanningskabels is een risico waar vakmensen iets over kunnen zeggen.
Ik denk dat wat er nu al voor kranen geldt over een jaar of 10 ook wel voor tijdelijke buitenconstructies 
_(steigers, alu-feesttenten, groundsupports en podiumdaken, enz)_ op papier zal komen.

*ARVID....?* *Help!*  :EEK!: 
Jij weet misschien of er een soortgelijke paragraaf in jullie NEN werkgroep document is opgenomen....

----------


## Overdrive

> ... En dan loop je dus het risico dat je hele reutemeteut een paar honderd Volt boven aardpotentiaal hangt.



Exact mijn punt.

Ik eens wat navraag gedaan bij TenneT. Zoiezo geld dat als in de nabijheid van hoogspanningsmasten/lijnen gewerkt wordt, hiervoor een maand van tevoren schiftelijk toestemming nodig is van TenneT.

De volgende normen zijn van toepassing :
- NEN-EN 50341
- NEN 50110-1
- NEN 50110-2
- NEN 3840

Zie voor nog meer informatie:
http://www.tennet.org/images/TT%20Ve...cm41-16967.pdf

Dus Rinus, die indicatie van 50-60 meter klopt inderdaad. Verder wordt er inderdaad aangeraden alle metalen skeletten te aarden. Zo moet ook rekening gehouden worden met afrasteringen/hekwerken (zie art. 8). 

Eigenlijk redelijk logische conclusies eigenlijk dus  :Smile: 

Ik heb nog wat navraag lopen over de aardingstelsels van aggregraten bij wat grote verhuurbedrijven. 

Onduidelijk is me nu nog of ik aardlussen kan verwachten door alles te aarden of vereffenen. Iemand hier nog gedachten over?

----------


## denush

we hebben de afgelopen zomers veel illigale kleine ravejes gehouden, zonder enigszins rekening te houden met restricties...is het ook gevaarlijk met de spanning enzo?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> we hebben de afgelopen zomers veel illigale kleine ravejes gehouden, zonder enigszins rekening te houden met restricties...is het ook gevaarlijk met de spanning enzo?



Nee, geen enkel probleem, het was immers toch al illegaal. Goed bezig, gewoon doorgaan dus!  :Big Grin: 

Rob.

----------


## Gast1401081

> we hebben de afgelopen zomers veel illigale kleine ravejes gehouden, zonder enigszins rekening te houden met restricties...is het ook gevaarlijk met de spanning enzo?



we lezen het wel weer in de krant als het misgaat. Onder de KoffieMetCake - uitnodigingen..

----------


## showband

> we hebben de afgelopen zomers veel illigale kleine ravejes gehouden, zonder enigszins rekening te houden met restricties...is het ook gevaarlijk met de spanning enzo?



Waren jullie dit?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Leks

OMG!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

dat kan je echt niet doen. 
Als daar daadwerkelijk 100V of 230V op staat ( met of zonder aardlek) is dit echt een deathtrap  :Mad: 

*" Let's take off all safetylabels; and the problem of stupidity will soon dissapear. "*

I rest my case...

Edit: het lijkt daarwekelijk 230v te zien aan de stekker te zien. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> OMG!!! 
> 
> dat kan je echt niet doen. 
> Als daar daadwerkelijk 100V of 230V op staat ( met of zonder aardlek) is dit echt een deathtrap



Welnee joh!
Zijn isolerende slippers hoor. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Welnee joh!
> Zijn isolerende slippers hoor.



yeps, van roestvrij plastic zelfs..

----------


## Greendiek

Zolang het geen golfslagbad wordt gaat alles toch goed?  :Big Grin:

----------


## jakobjan

Hee kijk een stel duitsers (aan de link van het plaatje te zien), met de oplossing voor het duitseroverschot.  Gewoon laten zwemmen en vragen wie er een tosti wil.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Overigens ging dat dus niet 100% goed:

----------


## rinus bakker

De nieuwste Gardena kontaktdoos!
Wie had het kunnen vermoeden?
Voor bloemperkjes, vogelbadjes en de grote versie voor de vijvers van golfbanen!

En bespeur ik hier enige weerzin tegen de Oosterburen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leks

direct gebraden vogel zodra deze in het badje plaats neemt?

Leeg gieten en de stekker dr weer in?

Ik krijg zo'n kriebelend gevoel om de aardlek vast te zetten in z'n geval  :Cool: 

Maar ze mogen van geluk spreken dat de aardlek/zekering snel genoeg heeft ingegrepen. ( ze zien er nog erg levendig uit, mogelijk een mooi "straight up" kapsel)

----------


## Overdrive

Probeer je een keer een serieus topic te starten...

----------


## rinus bakker

Riggers en stagers zijn niet de eersten waar je je _licht_ (?) moet _opsteken_ (?) over hoogspanningskabels.
Staalkabels en laagspanningskabels (< 1000V) en stuurstroomkabels ("ministroompjes") ....
OK daar zal wel wat kennis over te vinden zijn.

Maar ik denk dat je met je mogelijke inductie op de truss al genoeg suggesties heb gekregen.
En verder is die hoogspanning voor riggers gewoon te hoog (!) gegrepen ....
en blijven ze er (wettelijk verplicht) ook ver bij uit de buurt!
Dus heeft het onderwerp zich (vermakelijk) Off Topic ontwikkeld.
Maar van mij mag er ook wel een slotje op, anders wordt het misschien al te jolig.
En dwalen we ook te ver uit de rigging/staging regionen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Probeer je een keer een serieus topic te starten...



heb ook best serieus geantwoord, volgens mij...

----------


## Overdrive

> heb ook best serieus geantwoord, volgens mij...



Klopt en daarvoor dank.

Echter:




> yeps, van roestvrij plastic zelfs..



Bestaan er hoogspanningskabels van roestvrij plastic?

Ik heb minder offtopic berichten zien verdwijnen, das alles. Tis wel geinig, maar laat er nou die lounge hoek zijn. No offense verder hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

